# Filling large gaps prior to tapping



## jslaughter2000 (9 mo ago)

Hello,

Is foam or "stuff" a good substance to use to pre-fill a gap? I was thinking of shaving it down after it cures before moving on to mudding and taping.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

jslaughter2000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is foam or "stuff" a good substance to use to pre-fill a gap? I was thinking of shaving it down after it cures before moving on to mudding and taping.


I prefer compound, unless it ginormous.


----------



## Mermiss (Jan 7, 2019)

jslaughter2000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is foam or "stuff" a good substance to use to pre-fill a gap? I was thinking of shaving it down after it cures before moving on to mudding and taping.


In my humble opinion, if the gaps are so large that foam is being considered I would cut a new piece of board. If the gaps are in an area where you already using the board at its maximum width or length, I would add board in the gaps then prefill with quick set, use some high quality mesh tape and coat as usual. If the gaps are at a peak then no coat will cover pretty wide gaps.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

re-hang like mermiss said. if you foam anyhow dont fill to surface. use it as a backer and then fill with durabond and flat tape as necessary.


----------



## Hella_036 (8 mo ago)

I use foam all the time. I have a gun and use the adhesive foam, but I've used the regular also. I will never mix durabond or quick set again! The down falls are when you shave it with multi tool the next day, you gotta clean up the mess. The shavings will haunt you. Some jobs I blow in the wall cavities with cellulos, in the tape joint, and 1 hole in upper corner. I'll spray foam, shave ,and then tape over. I've finished a lot of really old houses. I've even had to use 2 rows of tape over spray foam in the house I live in now and never had any problems.


----------

